# hello from scotland



## jamierd (Aug 3, 2009)

hi my name is jamie after a recent illness left me off work for a year i decided to start building models again after a break of 30 years.i found this site by accident and have been reading everything you have posted. when i built models before they got glued together ands that was it no paint no weathering just glue. so i thought i would try it your way and went and bought a REvell bf110 G2/R3 which i will post as soon as i can figure out how to work the camera hopefully today or tomorrow i look forward to your criticism so i can improve my work will see you all soon with pics i hope 
jamie


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi jamierd, welcome aboard and nice to meet you. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome to the family Jamie!


----------



## Amsel (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello and welcome. Please feel free to join in on our haggis discussion if it suits you.


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to have you with us. Happy posting.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome to the site. I look forward to your pics.


----------



## jamierd (Aug 3, 2009)

haggis discussion sounds good mcsweens of edinburgh is defianaly the best lol


----------



## trackend (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Jamie welcome to the den


----------



## imalko (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello Jamie and welcome to the forum. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome aboard! And don't be afraid to post yer pics....you'll get a LOT of tips/tricks/hints, but no outright "you suck!" types of criticism. Got some good folks here on this site!

...sez the guy who hasn't built a model in several years, and then did the glue-it-together-then-toss-it-in-the-trash routine.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome!!! 

Post away!


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Jamierd! Post away!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello Jamie and welcome. I used to get to Glenrothes on business a few years back - had some daft nights out there!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Njaco (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome Jamie! Join in some of the Group Builds with your models. There is nothing better if you want to improve your skills than alittle competion.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Jamie. Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome to the jungle. Happy posting!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) Southern California.


Wheels


----------

